# Hi from Langford (Victoria), BC



## curmudgeon (Oct 29, 2022)

Hi all, 

I created an account in January, but neglected to post an intro at the time.  

My metal working skills are very primitive but developing; I can make crappy welds with my Miller 211 mig welder and am trying to learn how to make less crappy welds with my Miller Syncrowave 180.   I spend a fair bit of time using my vintage Shopsmith to turn wood bowls and have convinced myself that I need a metal lathe (primarily to make accessories for the Shopsmith).  We're in the midst of a major renovation project where I'm the carpenter's cheap labourer so from a money, space and time perspective this isn't a great time to purchase a lathe but the "need" is building and can't be ignored.  If anyone knows of a good, reasonably priced, single phase metal lathe on the Island, please let me know.


----------



## YYCHM (Oct 29, 2022)

Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## jcdammeyer (Oct 29, 2022)

Welcome from Central Saanich.


----------



## David_R8 (Oct 29, 2022)

Hey Steve, welcome from Saanich!


----------



## DPittman (Oct 29, 2022)

Welcome. You'll find lots if good info and good company here.  We range in expertise as you described yourself, "very primitive" to "wow".    I've probably learned just about as much from the guys that did things wrong in the first attempt as the guys that got it right to begin  with, so we all have something to contribute.


----------



## whydontu (Oct 29, 2022)

Welcome from Richmond, BC!


----------



## little ol' e (Oct 29, 2022)

Welcome to the group from Ontario.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Oct 29, 2022)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## YotaBota (Oct 29, 2022)

Welcome from the western outskirts.
What size/features of a lathe are you looking for?
There are enough of us local now that if you something machined in the mean time just holler and one of us will chime in.
Having said that, you may want to rethink letting one of us work on grandma's irreplaceable whatchamathingy.


----------



## curmudgeon (Oct 29, 2022)

YotaBota said:


> Welcome from the western outskirts.
> What size/features of a lathe are you looking for?
> There are enough of us local now that if you something machined in the mean time just holler and one of us will chime in.
> Having said that, you may want to rethink letting one of us work on grandma's irreplaceable whatchamathingy.


Thanks Mike,

Realistically, I don't think I'd ever need anything larger than 10x22, but I've daydreamed with the logistics of much bigger.  The smart plan would be something that I could disassemble and reassemble (without buggering anything) into parts small enough for 2 men to carry down a flight of stairs.  I'm going to live here for ever, so getting it out can be someone else's problem.  I had my heart set on a SB 9A from UVic that went for an insane price on BC Auction.  Now there's another SB 9 in Port Moody for sale now that I wish were priced $500 lower.  I like the appeal of vintage machinery, but I don't have the skills (yet) to tackle a serious refurbishment.  I have more time than pennies, so a quick change gear box would be a nice luxury.  Imperial thread cutting is a must.  Left hand threading would be nice but not essential.  I've never used a power cross-feed but it sounds like something I should want.  What else should I "need"?

Although it would be much less expensive to outsource the machining for my projects it wouldn't be very satisfying or educational - but thank you for the offer.  Top of my project list is a vacuum chuck for my wood lathe; some uncomplicated turning, facing and boring will make a good starter project.

-Steve


----------



## Susquatch (Oct 30, 2022)

curmudgeon said:


> Although it would be much less expensive to outsource the machining for my projects it wouldn't be very satisfying or educational - but thank you for the offer.



I think your description covers the needs pretty well. Sounds like you have a good handle on it and will make a good decision when the right one comes along. 

I also love your attitude on the satisfaction that comes from doing it yourself. Life is about enjoying the journey.


----------



## little ol' e (Oct 30, 2022)

Welcome from Ontario


----------



## YotaBota (Oct 30, 2022)

@curmudgeon - did you see the Grizzly in Langley?








						10" x 22" Benchtop Metal Lathe - tools - by owner
					

This G0602 lathe is 8 years old. I bought it from Grizzly Machines in Washington. A new one is $2,250 USD + $500.00 USD freight + Washington Taxes + Canadian Taxes or $4,750.00 Canadian with no...



					abbotsford.craigslist.org


----------



## curmudgeon (Oct 30, 2022)

YotaBota said:


> @curmudgeon - did you see the Grizzly in Langley?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike, I'm busy scouring the net now to learn more about that G0602.  Looks well equipped and within my price range.  My quick Google shows that metric threads are possible and adding a DIY reverse tumbler is possible too.  I'll contact the seller - anything in particular I should inquire about?


----------



## YotaBota (Oct 30, 2022)

I've never played with that machine but google and youtube are your friend for info. You can also download the manual from Grizzly's site.
General things are to run it thru all the feeds and speeds and listen for crunches and grinding, it should be quiet. Tighten the carriage lock just enough to cause a bit of drag and move it from head to tail and see if it tightens or loosens up looking for bed wear.
Overall condition, does it look beat up or babied. Have a look around at the shop to see how the other machines and shop are cared for, could give you an idea of if things are used well or abused. Being 110v there shouldn't be any trouble to power it up and see if you can turn a piece of stock or ask the owner to turn something down.
One thing that raises an eyebrow for me is why there are no pictures of the machine, just a pic off the net, is this being lazy or just busy with other things. You should get a feeling, good or bad, when you talk to the owner, trust your gut.
Something you'll find we (members) are really good at is spending others money. lol 
What part of town are you in?


----------



## curmudgeon (Oct 30, 2022)

YotaBota said:


> One thing that raises an eyebrow for me is why there are no pictures of the machine, just a pic off the net, is this being lazy or just busy with other things. You should get a feeling, good or bad, when you talk to the owner, trust your gut.
> Something you'll find we (members) are really good at is spending others money. lol
> What part of town are you in?


Thanks Mike - good advice on checking it out.

I talked with the seller (first name Rob, in Langley); he was a hobbyist that used it for machining motorcycle parts.  He's recently retired and they're contemplating downsizing.  He had a mill as well; sold it a few years to someone on the Island (anyone here?).  I mentioned the lack of real photos and he explained that he just decided to sell last night and decided to post before he changed his mind...  He'll clear a path to it in his garage, take some pics, and then update the ad.  No "alarm bells" for me, just a "caution light".   He was claiming high accuracy after he dialed in his aftermarket chuck/backing plate.  

I'm on Goldstream, alongside Langford Lake.  Basement shop is 3 stories below road/driveway access so moving anything bigger than a toaster can be exciting.  8 concrete steps down, then a switchbacked, paved, narrow path down another story, then a grassy hill towards the basement/shop door.  Maybe I should just wait for a freeze and toboggan it in.  Drop in for a coffee some morning, or a beer some afternoon.

-Steve


----------



## jcdammeyer (Oct 30, 2022)

curmudgeon said:


> Thanks Mike - good advice on checking it out.
> 
> I talked with the seller (first name Rob, in Langley); he was a hobbyist that used it for machining motorcycle parts.  He's recently retired and they're contemplating downsizing.  He had a mill as well; sold it a few years to someone on the Island (anyone here?).  I mentioned the lack of real photos and he explained that he just decided to sell last night and decided to post before he changed his mind...  He'll clear a path to it in his garage, take some pics, and then update the ad.  No "alarm bells" for me, just a "caution light".   He was claiming high accuracy after he dialed in his aftermarket chuck/backing plate.
> 
> ...


Nice to be closer to Princess Auto, Home Depot!


----------



## curmudgeon (Oct 30, 2022)

jcdammeyer said:


> Nice to be closer to Princess Auto, Home Depot!


Yup, lots of changes in our neighbourhood over the past 30+ years.  It's nice to be within walking distance of Princess Auto, but I liked that area much better when it was a wetland, full of ducklings in the spring.  Home Depot's pricing is not as competitive as it was; a short drive to Lowes or Sleggs often results in a better deal.


----------



## YotaBota (Oct 30, 2022)

curmudgeon said:


> I'm on Goldstream, alongside Langford Lake.


Sounds like one of the places you can dive off the balcony
I got my mill from south Surrey about three years ago.
Hope all works out, sounds like the lathe may work for you.


----------



## cjmac (Oct 30, 2022)

curmudgeon said:


> Thanks Mike - good advice on checking it out.
> 
> I talked with the seller (first name Rob, in Langley); he was a hobbyist that used it for machining motorcycle parts.  He's recently retired and they're contemplating downsizing.  He had a mill as well; sold it a few years to someone on the Island (anyone here?).  I mentioned the lack of real photos and he explained that he just decided to sell last night and decided to post before he changed his mind...  He'll clear a path to it in his garage, take some pics, and then update the ad.  No "alarm bells" for me, just a "caution light".   He was claiming high accuracy after he dialed in his aftermarket chuck/backing plate.
> 
> ...




Hi Steve, I'm new here too. Anyway, I am pretty close to you. I moved a heavy stationary engine home last summer. It can be exciting dragging heavy things along 4" x 6" timbers with a come along and detergent for a lubricant. When you get a lathe give me a shout. I have various implements such as engine hoist, timbers etc. that may be useful when you need to get a lathe to your basement.

Chris


----------



## curmudgeon (Oct 30, 2022)

YotaBota said:


> Hope all works out, sounds like the lathe may work for you.


I hope so to you.  Talked some more with the seller, watched and listened to some videos of it turning, and eTransferred a deposit.  Thanks for the link earlier!  Now to arrange pickup; he has a bad back and can not help.

I'll be doing a one-day, return trip from Victoria <-> Langley and will have extra room if anyone needs.  Is there a CHMW-ship forum where members share travel plans and offers to pick-up/deliver along their route?


----------



## curmudgeon (Oct 30, 2022)

cjmac said:


> When you get a lathe give me a shout. I have various implements such as engine hoist, timbers etc. that may be useful when you need to get a lathe to your basement.
> 
> Chris



"Shout"!!!  I have a lathe, just need to get over to Langley and pick it up.  If I could rent/borrow your engine hoist that would be a huge help.  

Step 1 is to pick it up and just drop it off in my garage; I'll need some time before I can drag it to the basement.


----------



## cjmac (Oct 30, 2022)

curmudgeon said:


> "Shout"!!!  I have a lathe, just need to get over to Langley and pick it up.  If I could rent/borrow your engine hoist that would be a huge help.
> 
> Step 1 is to pick it up and just drop it off in my garage; I'll need some time before I can drag it to the basement.


No problem (you can borrow it). I just sent you my email address in a conversation so we can set things up. The stuff is in the Highlands.

Chris


----------

